# Only 1 egg fertilised - 2 day transfer - DEVASTATED!



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

*Hi,

I'm posting as I'm hoping to hear some positive stories.

Me and my DH are both 25. I am fine, he was diagnosed with Sertoli cell only.
We had the odd 3/4 sperm coming out in SA But mainly they were blank. Anyway on EC Wednesday don't no how he did it (i think the wellman conception kicked in!) but he got 200/300 sperm out! Was like a miracle we was on cloud 9.

Yesterday I got the call only out if my 13 eggs - 7 which I got as I egg shared - 5 mature, 1 fertilised. My heart was ripped out there and then I was lost for words. We had icsi so I was expecting 3/4 to work. They said my eggs were fine the sperm just wasn't strong enough to fertilise it and they picked out the best 5 in the sample.

Anyway yesterday I sobbed and sobbed even woke up an hour ago 3.15am crying wondering will it have started dividing or would we have lost it already. I'm meant to be putting it back today around 11.30.

I'm not expecting this to work now, to me it's over, i can't seeing it being higher that grade 3, think will be lucky at that. At the clinic 1 is best down to 4. I just think being it was bad sperm this isn't gonna divide properly or just die off.

Has anyone else been through the same thing?? I'm beside myself here. Being we are both 25 I thought we had such a good chance  especially with icsi x*


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Can't really help atall but didn't want to read and run.    


Ivf is such an emotional roller coaster, just try and relax ( I know impossible) and remember you only need 1.


I'm sure someone will be along soon who has a good story from just one egg being transferred.


Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Morning I hope you managed to get some sleep

My friend had 2 fertalise both replaced on day 2 and her twins will be 3 in a few days and a lady that I cycled with last year one had one egg which fertalised and was transferred day 2 and gave birth a couple if months ago. 

Stay positive x


----------



## emmy4 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi amy, both my children were from 2 cell 2 day transfers, i wish you all the luck in the world.x


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Amy same thing happened to me last week we only had one 2 cell transferred - have a read on here tho sweetie ones enough! Keep as positive as you can. Best of luck today   xxx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Me Too

I have 6 eggs only four were mature and only 1 fertilised. I had to have a 2dt and was gutted as I was sure it wouldn't work. It was also only 2 cells but I got my BFP (ended up chemical) but it can work. Don't be down hearted.It does work


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you all  

Managed to get some more sleep. I've not had a call as yet but she said by 930. I need to leave my house 9.45 as next train would make me late. Tried calling them no answer just wanna no if its still going or not.

If I had 2 wouldn't be as negative but I've only got the one to put back. Just being it was from a batch of poor sperm I'm thinking the worst that it won't even make blast inside me or not x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanna wish u lots of luck Hun, fingers crossed u get a lovely wee surprise today and an even bigger one in 2 wks  xx


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Were not in quite the same boat = they only managed to collect 5 eggs (my left ovary was hiding...) and only 2 fertilised. We also had a day 2 transfer.
Id been told before that you only need one (and thats true) but when it comes down to it happening to YOU, you cant help but be gutted. 
The nurses in our clinic said thta twice there had been couples with one egg and both ended in pregnancy.

Good luck sweet heart and keep us informed.


----------



## Pretty please (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there,
I had ivf a month ago and despite being 35 they only collected one egg.  Thankfully it fertilised but I thought there was no way it could work. I got it put back on day 3 and found out two weeks ago that it worked! Had a scan yesterday and there was my embryo with a heartbeat. It can take just one! Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you. It's great when you hear good things gives u that bit of hope.

I will get grade and cell numbers when I get there. 

What grade and cells were yours??


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

I just cried my eyes out its grade 2, they grade 1-5 , 1 being the best and its 5 cells. It's a fighter she said it should only be 2-4 cells today x


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

That's good news honey!! Keep   5 cell is good get it back inside that's the best place xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep will do. Not getting hopes up to get knocked down again x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

That's great news Amy.

My friend had a daughter 3 weeks ago from one grade 2 embryo.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

It's back in me im now PUPO. By time we got there was now grade 1 which is best and was dividing again which they said was very good sign. Test day 5th December x


----------



## emmy4 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck Amy! That s great news. Good luck. Emmy.x


----------



## Pretty please (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck! X


----------



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

fingers crossed for u amy and the best of l uck


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Amy that's fantastic news on the grading you have a fighter and it only takes one I've got everything crossed and   this is your one

Rest up and let emby settle into its new home x


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Prettyplease - thats what the nurses at the clinica kept saying and i felt that until they only got 2 ... 

still its good to hear stories


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Louise -

When's your otd?

What were your grades and cells of your 2 embryos? X


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Amy its 3rd December 

I dont know the grading but on day 2 they had 4 cells apparently


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Ah you just infront of me!

Ah I wish I had 2 to put back x


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Id said i wanted two from the start however we have nothing to freeze so unless we go through it ALL again this is it


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

I also wanted two from the start but I only had 1 fertilise due to poor sperm quiality so could only put the 1 back.

Same we had nothing to freeze x


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed Amy


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Amy,


First of all congrats on being PUPO!


I understand exactly how you are feeling. We are MF so had ICSI and when I got 6 eggs I was really hopeful for blasts and some to save as frosties. However, the embryologist rang the morning after EC and told me only 3 had been mature and of those only 1 had fertilised. My world came crashing down around me    How could it possibly work now? Only 1 embie - it felt like the end    


We were told to go to the clinic first thing the next morning for ET, although we wouldn't know until we arrived whether we even had an embryo to transfer as the embryologist didn't want to disturb it again by checking. Well we arrived feeling pretty low but sure enough our embie was still alive. It was 2 cells and we saw it on the monitor - it was a moment I'll never forget. 
I had a sly look at my notes and saw that abnormal sperm had been used for fertilisation. So although I was PUPO I didn't hold out much hope. Pretty much like your story. 


Well, my little 2-cell day 2 transfer, my little fighter, snuggled in and grew and is a happy, healthy, strapping 16 month old baby boy now. It CAN happen. Stay positive - it's a cliche but it really only does take one.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi kandykane

It's good to hear stories. 

I know how you feel I felt awful I couldn't stop crying in Thursday after they told me. I was laying in the bath Thursday night thinking it prob won't make morning, woke up 3.15am worrying and hoping it was still going. I had a shock when I called 9.30am Friday morning they said grade 2, 5 cell. By time we got to clinic and got the transfer done nearly midday was grade 1, dividing into 6 cell.

Just wish we had 2 so we had 1 to fall back on.

It was grade 1 (top grade) going into 6 cells. 

It's now killing me I don't no it's development lol. Do you no if they can stop developing? I just hope it makes it to blast, I have been googling do grade 1 day 2 embryos make blast.

I'm sending myself mad lol 

Did u have any symptoms x


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Amy you hear lots of stories about 2 embryo transfers that neither of them work but I know what you mean about having a back up

Keep your chin up lovely xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Louise.

One minute I'm thinking it was top grade, I'm young, the next I think it's not gonna work x


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

I dont think it matters how old you are my lovely its a difficult time for everyone


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

The clinic kept telling me Friday with my age I have better chance x


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Ah right with that then yes i think so 
I just keep holding onto the fact that ive never had a miscarriage so there is no reason why it shouldnt work


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Amy 

I am sorry your so worried honey this is such a nightmare! You need to channel that worry into keeping as positive as you can! I know it's easier said but once our little embies are put back apart from keeping well, positive, eating lots of fresh fruit veggies and protein there ain't nothing else we can do! 

Some ladies go thru everything and no embryos fertilise we are lucky we got one that's enough sweetie! Yours is a grade 1 and was multiplying to a 6 cell that's good if it was multiplying and doing well why should it stop! Honestly though I think what will be will be my first cycle I had a 6&7 cell put back then second go a 7&8 cell put back both times wasn't my time this time I have 1, 2 cell and I am so hopeful this will be our time. 

Keep positive Amy your in a good position. Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

thank you parny.

i am a worry guts naturally lol

when is your OTD?

i wish there was a way you could know how it was doing lol x


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh bless you it is so tough I think fore the first time was hardest cause you just have no idea! This site is great though lots of sad stories but lots of happy ones to from such strong women!! 

My otd is 01st!!  Your the 3rd aren't you?! I'm always here if you want to chat xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm the 5th.

I have got pains I think it's over  Right above my min / bottom of belly in the centre. And on my left side by ovary.

I'm scared with it all x


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

You are probably going to feel loads of sensations a lot of it will be down to hormones, medication and in your head we think so much of every twinge during 2ww no one is joking when we say it makes you   it is not over until you get bfn (on test day) actually reading some posts even then it's not over.       xxx


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

I agre with Parny - i think one of the worst things ive done is start reading into pregnancy symptoms. A lot will be down to hormones and the pessaries dont help wiht that either


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Amy - step away from Google! It'll send you   
Yeah I had symptoms I had pains for a couple of months and I was sick for eight long months... but honestly you can drive yourself mad symptom spotting, some people have no symptoms, some have everything going, and apart from that, all the drugs make your body go a bit crazy anyway. I know it's easier said than done but the only thing you can do is wait and see    


As for having one to fall back on, we had 2 put back on our first round of tx and got a bfn, then when we only had this 1 to put back it worked and we got bfp and a bouncing baby! It's quality you need, not quantity. (Although I agree it's gutting to have no frosties   )


Stay positive ladies!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you for the hope!

I'm keep talking to it trying to stay positive.

It should be a blast today, just wish there was a way of knowing!! X


----------

